# Atlantis is getting a bigger tank!



## Alex (6/1/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

Awwww jisssssss.


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

the way the atlantis chugs through juice, this was definitely something that needed to happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (6/1/15)

That can work very nice!!! keep vaping a bit longer, hehe, or just vape a lot more alot quicker, lol, depending on the individual, hehe...

Since I got my wife a mech mod and RDA eish, we have been going trough juice like you cannot believe... but still loving every second of it... vaping rules!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

I wonder how much bigger the tank becomes.


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I wonder how much bigger the tank becomes.



Think its going to get quite a bit bigger. Might look a bit silly on the CF Sub ohm bat now. But only time will tell.


----------



## hyphen (6/1/15)

it says 5ml in the picture


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

I cant wait for this.. already gone through 3 tanks today! lol


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I wonder how much bigger the tank becomes.



Looks to me like the tank will just get taller judging from the chimney in the middle... I dont mind that at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> I cant wait for this.. already gone through 3 tanks today! lol



Sitting on 4 and a half tank now. Today was a busy day. Clouds are just randomly appearing everywhere.


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Sitting on 4 and a half tank now. Today was a busy day. Clouds are just randomly appearing everywhere.



Make it rain @Gamma


----------



## Achmat89 (6/1/15)

Alex said:


>




Buddy, do you perhaps have the link for this?
I checked on the site and could not seem to find it.


----------



## Achmat89 (6/1/15)

Ok never mind i found it =)

http://online.aspirecig.com/aspire-atlantis-accessories-5ml-delivery-jan-15-p-95.html

http://wholesale.aspirecig.com/aspire-atlantis-accessories-5ml-delivery-jan-15-p-97.html

buying it is about $12

but...


If you buy in bulk its $7.

Nice thing about the replacement is that they got rid of the brass chimney and now going full stainless steel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Finally...it was inevitable, just took them long enough. Been waiting *weeks* for this, Aspire 

And what a cute little guy in that picture...but how does he vape without a mouth - seems cruel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Finally...it was inevitable, just took them long enough. Been waiting *weeks* for this, Aspire
> 
> And what a cute little guy in that picture...but how does he vape without a mouth - seems cruel



Something like this had to come out... and im pretty stoked it was a quick decision!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/1/15)

Nice of them to just release the glass and not expect people to fork out money for a new tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice of them to just release the glass and not expect people to fork out money for a new tank.



Totally...it's like a Lemo and a Lemo drop all in one...take note Eleaf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Totally...it's like a Lemo and a Lemo drop all in one...take note Eleaf


E leaf also need to take note of airflow 

Even on its most open setting the lemo's draw is too tight for me  

I love the airflow on the Atlantis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> E leaf also need to take note of airflow
> 
> Even on its most open setting the lemo's draw is too tight for me
> 
> I love the airflow on the Atlantis!


really  I actually thought the airflow on the Drop (I believe shares the same airflow as the Lemo) was quite good for a single coil tank. If you are looking for a device with HUGE airflow try the UD Goblin or Project Subohm Silverplay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin (6/1/15)

WOOHOO!!


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> E leaf also need to take note of airflow
> 
> Even on its most open setting the lemo's draw is too tight for me
> 
> I love the airflow on the Atlantis!



Now you've done it...the Lemo 2 is about to be anounced in 3...2...1... Airflow 

I actually like the airflow on the Lemo, but I'm not much of a lung hitter at all...with my current 0.5 build at 35W it kicks my a$$ up, down, left, and right - and I just keep chugging 

External airflow control would be higher on my list of needed upgrades for the Lemo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (6/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Ok never mind i found it =)
> 
> http://online.aspirecig.com/aspire-atlantis-accessories-5ml-delivery-jan-15-p-95.html
> 
> ...



group buy maybe ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

No need @Daniel 

Im sure the vendors will be on top of this one... Its a need, not a want! lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> really  I actually thought the airflow on the Drop (I believe shares the same airflow as the Lemo) was quite good for a single coil tank. If you are looking for a device with HUGE airflow try the UD Goblin or Project Subohm Silverplay.


You have a good point bud.

I am a dual coil guy so I have come to enjoy big airflow. It's actually the main reason I steer clear of single coil builds on my RDAs. 

PS thanks for the suggestions. I will look into these 

I waiting to hear from @paulph201 on the billow to see how that fares in terms of airflow. 




free3dom said:


> Now you've done it...the Lemo 2 is about to be anounced in 3...2...1... Airflow
> 
> I actually like the airflow on the Lemo, but I'm not much of a lung hitter at all...with my current 0.5 build at 35W it kicks my a$$ up, down, left, and right - and I just keep chugging
> 
> External airflow control would be higher on my list of needed upgrades for the Lemo



Lol! At the rate that new devices are launching I wouldn't be surprised if an Atlantis 2 and Lemo 2 are announced soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Daniel said:


> group buy maybe ?



Proof positive that vapers have absolutely no patience  (PS: I'm in!)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> You have a good point bud.
> 
> I am a dual coil guy so I have come to enjoy big airflow. It's actually the main reason I steer clear of single coil builds on my RDAs.
> 
> ...



The billow has slightly more airflow, I believe its 2 x 2.5mm, I love mine. The flavor and clouds are top notch with a near perfect draw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (7/1/15)

SO looking forward to the Billow , not much of a lung hitter , so do I close the airflow then a bit more or would the Atlantis be a better option then ?


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Daniel said:


> SO looking forward to the Billow , not much of a lung hitter , so do I close the airflow then a bit more or would the Atlantis be a better option then ?



You should be fine with either the Billow or Atlantis, both allow you to close the Airflow enough to do mouth to lung - and even with a lot of airflow, it's still possible to do mouth to lung hits - I sometimes do this when I have the Lemo set to wide open

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Achmat89 (7/1/15)

free3dom said:


> You should be fine with either the Billow or Atlantis, both allow you to close the Airflow enough to do mouth to lung - and even with a lot of airflow, it's still possible to do mouth to lung hits - I sometimes do this when I have the Lemo set to wide open



I will die trying to do mouth to lung on the atlantis... i've tried it quite a few times.. and it all results in me coughing my lungs out hahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> I will die trying to do mouth to lung on the atlantis... i've tried it quite a few times.. and it all results in me coughing my lungs out hahahaha



The Atlantis and the Sub Ohm Tank is a very different animal to all other tanks... I dilute my Tropical Ice in a big way and only then do I vape the tanks... a different flavour and tons and tons of clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Daniel said:


> SO looking forward to the Billow , not much of a lung hitter , so do I close the airflow then a bit more or would the Atlantis be a better option then ?



Hi @Daniel, if you like tightish mouth to lung, then I am afraid you will not like the Atlantis.

To put things in perspective, I like my tight mouth to lung vaping. I love the draw on my Evod1. Its really tight. And on my standard RM2 on the Reo. A bit looser but still fairly tight. On the Nautilus Mini I use the second smallest airhole. Its ever so slightly looser than I would like, but its fine. The smallest airhole is just way too tight.

The Atlantis' smallest airhole is quite a bit looser than what i like for mouth to lung. I would say its a bit looser than the second smallest hole on the Nautilus Mini. And that is too loose for me

So i think the Atlantis is far better for lung hits. I knew this when i bought it and i am enjoying it on the odd occasion for a big deep lung hit with some lovely mentholated juice. Massive clouds.

Long story short, I think the Atlantis is not for mouth to lung

EDIT - but it works so well as a lung hit, i cant believe its a commercial device!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Achmat89 (7/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Atlantis and the Sub Ohm Tank is a very different animal to all other tanks... I dilute my Tropical Ice in a big way and only then do I vape the tanks... a different flavour and tons and tons of clouds.



Lol i know exactly what you mean.
when i had the nautilus i could still vape 12mg or higher. Now i struggle to vape 6mg juices lol i have to dilute it with vg and it somewhat kills the flavour abit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol i know exactly what you mean.
> when i had the nautilus i could still vape 12mg or higher. Now i struggle to vape 6mg juices lol i have to dilute it with vg and it somewhat kills the flavour abit.



Dude, ive been vaping 3mg in my atlantis since the day i got it... Today i decided to try 6mg, I mixed up a fresh baych of menthol for my dripper and though, "Hey, put it in the cloud pipe'

I immediately regretted my decision, almost passed out! haha...

Its 3mg or noting for me!


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> I will die trying to do mouth to lung on the atlantis... i've tried it quite a few times.. and it all results in me coughing my lungs out hahahaha



I like it because it hits hard 

Well, not on the atlantis (I don't have one), but the Lemo with fully open airflow and a 0.5 Ohm para coil @ 12mg juice...hits nice and hard and it should pretty much match the Atlantis. I don't do this all the time, but every now and then I find it gives me a nice thump to remind me I'm actually inhaling something other than air

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Holy crap...just realized that the juice I've got in the Lemo right now is an 18mg  No wonder I've been feeling all "floaty" today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Holy crap...just realized that the juice I've got in the Lemo right now is an 18mg  No wonder I've been feeling all "floaty" today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18924



You spelled it wrong...it's called Balls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (7/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Daniel, if you like tightish mouth to lung, then I am afraid you will not like the Atlantis.
> Long story short, I think the Atlantis is not for mouth to lung
> 
> EDIT - but it works so well as a lung hit, i cant believe its a commercial device!



thx for the extensive advise , was aiming at the Billow more anyway like to dive right into building ... go big or go home

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Achmat89 (8/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Dude, ive been vaping 3mg in my atlantis since the day i got it... Today i decided to try 6mg, I mixed up a fresh baych of menthol for my dripper and though, "Hey, put it in the cloud pipe'
> 
> I immediately regretted my decision, almost passed out! haha...
> 
> Its 3mg or noting for me!



Lol the only crap part is, most of the import juices our local guys get in hardly has lower than 6mg nic....
Whenever i ask it's either sold out or they don't stock low nic juices.

I've tried 12mg, at 1st its abit tight on the chest but then when i get used to it i get those head hits and get abit light headed hahaha


----------



## 360twin (8/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Dude, ive been vaping 3mg in my atlantis since the day i got it...
> ...
> Its 3mg or noting for me!



I've been vaping 6mg almost since I started. In the beginning I was using 18mg commercial juice (Liqua) and it tasted terrible - since 18mg and 0mg was available, I bought one of each and mixed them to get 9mg. Immediate improvement in taste, and I could sleep at night again 

I started mixing my own juice in March last year, and decided to start with 9mg, which I soon dropped to 6mg without noticing any real difference. When I recently got the Atlantis I added VG to the juices I had already made to change the PG/VG ratio to 50/50 (from 70/30), but didn't bother adding Nic or flavour - the flavour was obviously more muted but I didn't really notice the decrease in Nic (to around 4mg).

New juices I've made since are 6mg, but your post got me thinking - if I didn't really notice the lower Nic when I diluted my juices, why not use 3mg? Dropping to 3mg would be beneficial for both me and my wife, and would lower costs too.

I guess the ideal Nic level would be the minimum to satisfy the 'craving' and still provide some TH.


----------



## 360twin (8/1/15)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol the only crap part is, most of the import juices our local guys get in hardly has lower than 6mg nic....
> Whenever i ask it's either sold out or they don't stock low nic juices.
> 
> I've tried 12mg, at 1st its abit tight on the chest but then when i get used to it i get those head hits and get abit light headed hahaha



One of the reasons I began mixing my own juice - maybe you should give it a try?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89 (8/1/15)

360twin said:


> One of the reasons I began mixing my own juice - maybe you should give it a try?




I do mix it often, but there are certain juices that shouldn't be mixed and those are the juices that are hard to find in low nic. e.g Five Pawns etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

All I can say about the bigger tank is Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## 360twin (13/2/15)

That looks really appealing, @Rob Fisher - anyone local have it yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

360twin said:


> That looks really appealing, @Rob Fisher - anyone local have it yet?



I saw a post where a vendor was getting it real soon but I can't remember which one off hand... but if you have an Atlantis then you WANT to bigger tank!


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

360twin said:


> That looks really appealing, @Rob Fisher - anyone local have it yet?



Yes, it was @Zuzu88 at VapeMaxx

I am also interested in this tank extension

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

@Rob Fisher

I watched your video earlier - the one where you vaped on this extended tank - and it made me remember to tell you something

We both changed our Atlantis coils at the same time by pure coincidence! I also changed mine yesterday after about a month and 30ml of juice. I noticed the vapour was a bit off

But here's the interesting part. You know how it spits a bit. Well when I changed the coil yesterday there is a lot less spitting. Almost not spitting at all. It still makes a bit of a crackle and pop the first puff but it settles down nicely.

Not sure if it was just my first coil that was a spitter or if the fresher coils generally spit less. But i am suitably impressed either way.

Thanks for the headsup in your video. I think this is a great gadget for Atlantis lovers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I watched your video earlier - the one where you vaped on this extended tank - and it made me remember to tell you something
> 
> ...



100% Hi Ho @Silver! You are right on the button! I have been vaping gigantic clouds and no spitting at all! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (13/2/15)

Yes @Silver correct. We do have the 5ml tank upgrade for the atlantis. Thank you 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Zuzu88 (13/2/15)

Here's a comparison so you can see the difference exact same tank...just longer...

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Ashley A (14/2/15)

It's like a Subtank with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/15)

I'm just trying my atlantis again after a basically a month of not using it... I'm also trying 0mg (going to see how i go with 24hrs of 0mg)

Maybe its just that it needs more wattage than anything I currently have can deliver, but for me at least its still really muted compared to the Subtank Mini. This is a pretty big admission for me, as I've tried so very hard to hate the Subtank Mini, because I've had spectacularly bad luck with Kangertech products in the past 

Soon as my iStick 50W gets here (Vape shop is saying around Wednesday next week). I'm going to have a proper sit down and try and see which is giving me better vapor. 

But for now at sub 30W levels, the Subtank Mini is winning hands down, in both flavour and vapor production.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (14/2/15)

It's available at Vapemaxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (14/2/15)

7ml tank for the Atlantis by Wotofo:
http://www.vapordna.com/Atlantis-Extended-7-ml-Replacement-Tank-by-Wotofo-p/wot001.htm


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> 7ml tank for the Atlantis by Wotofo:
> http://www.vapordna.com/Atlantis-Extended-7-ml-Replacement-Tank-by-Wotofo-p/wot001.htm



Out of stock.


----------



## huffnpuff (15/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of stock.


It's wotofo, so there's a bunch of places selling them. Googlefoo. Don't know if it will be worth the extra cost it in the end, coz the extra length of the chimney might be a bit too long and mute the flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (15/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> It's available at Vapemaxx


Yes sir we do have stock 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Zuzu88 (15/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> It's wotofo, so there's a bunch of places selling them. Googlefoo. Don't know if it will be worth the extra cost it in the end, coz the extra length of the chimney might be a bit too long and mute the flavour


I'm using a Subtank and I find that with 6ml capacity it's just too much juice. I get tired of a flavour quick so I only fill 3/4 tank..... V power 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

